# stopping algae growth on java ferns and java moss



## stonedaquarium

how do you get rid of the black hairy algae on java mosses and ferns some of my windelov ferns have kinda turned brown because of it. any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## neven

from this thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lic-enemy-1-black-brush-algae-how-fight-2286/



> First thing, *fix the problem*, these are key areas that help.
> 1) Increase or stabilize your co2, thats the biggest thing, if its diy, use two containers and swap em every other week, or use the jello method
> 2) Increase water circulation through tank, powerheads help. If there's debris gathering, its likely a dead zone. Do not oppose the general flow of the tank though, it will create more dead zones
> 3) Reduce photo period, adjust lighting height/wattage
> 4) Test water parameters at the end of the week before the change and adjust EI regiment as needed
> 5) Stock an algae fighting crew, SAE's normally will eat BBA, unless your water hardness is incredibly high.
> 6) trim away affected areas on plants, remove as much as possible


go through the list
1) co2, if you dont have it, or a suppliment for it (excel/metricide), then your lighting needs to be raised (or a bulb turned off if possible
2) water circulation is key to distributing ferts through the water
3) in relation to #1, may just have lights on too long (8 hrs is what i aim for)
4) When dosing EI ferts, nitrate levels before water change tell you how your dosing is. <10 ppm, increase slightly, >20 ppm, reduce the ei dosings.
5) Amano shrimp and several species of fish will help keep the tank stable by mowing down certain forms of algaes that still appear in a balanced tank
6) self explanatory. You do not want tufts of the algae breaking off and going all over the tank, easier to remove the leaf


----------



## qyrus

You can also squirt/spray the recommended dosage of metricide onto the BBA during a water change. Let it sit for 5-10 minutes and it'll turn red and melt off eventually. This is a quick fix but won't be permanent if your water parameters aren't adjusted.

Jim


----------



## stonedaquarium

I thanks for your inputs i was thinking of going to the LFS and getting some Seachem excel and buy about 2 SAEs for my 20gal tank. now i have riccia in my foreground would that be a problem? as i dont want the SAEs to go ballistic on my riccia. ?


----------



## stonedaquarium

just to further add... i read on the net that phosphate removers which you add to your tank controls algae, would adding this phosphat remover to the tank be safe for my plants?


----------

